# Exercise video catalog.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

www.CollageVideo.com 

You can order a paper catalog or order from the site.

I never saw so many videos in my life!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

If you are looking for a specific one that site might be great but they seem a bit spendy for what I will pay for exercise videos. 

I got one of the videos they have up for $14.95 on a 2 for $10 deal.


----------

